# Can you clean Bleach out of a fishtank?



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello all, I just found out that my father clean my brand new tank with bleach. I believe the product was "Clorox Toilet Cleaner with Bleach". Is there any way to remove this, or will I have to trash the tank? Thanks for replies!


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Ah, with that cleaner its got more nastiness than just bleach in it. My guess would be that you're in real danger of having something leach into the silicone and/or plastic bits. I wouldn't use it. I'm so sorry! That's just terrible!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

lol its really clean now. Just rinse it really good with the hose then use some extra dechlor when you fill it. After all bleach is just chlorine. I'd be more concerned as to what else was in the toilet bowl cleaner. I use CLR on tanks often which is a pretty harsh chemical, again just a lot of rinsing. Usually let tank soak and scrub it with whatever I am using. Then stand it on end or on its side and spray it like crazy with the hose. 

Be careful about your rinse water outside. Especially the initial water. Keep it away from any plants you don't want dead.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

another way to clean out the bleach would be to make a slurry out of baking soda and scrub all surfaces with that. Chemically it will neutralize the chlorine. Again though you will need to rinse rinse rinse and then rinse again.

Good luck!

Gina


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd wash it out really good then soak the tank for 24 hours at a time then draining and refilling to try and pull out anything that might have been absorbed by the silicone for about a week, other wise strip all the silicone and redo it.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, I'll try everything you said. I found the product, the ingredients are: 2.4% Sodium Hypochlorite

2.28% Chlorine

and they helpfully labelled the rest as "Other ingredients" -_-
but the Sodium Hypochlorite is the active ingredient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

edit: Oh, and I forgot to say, aparently he didn't put very much in there, a couple of drops. And I think he washed it out within 5 minutes.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

diablo13 said:


> Ok, I'll try everything you said. I found the product, the ingredients are: 2.4% Sodium Hypochlorite
> 
> 2.28% Chlorine
> 
> ...


Like everyone else said already, rinse rinse rinse and then rinse some more with conditioned water.

You should be fine.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Conditioned Water? Hrmm, ok then. Thank you, everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

